# Elastomeric or Duration on stucco?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Older (1940-ish) home. Stucco is in good condition, paint is mostly just chalked and faded.

Elaso has been my go-to on stucco, but was in SW yesterday and the guy was saying Duration is becoming a popular choice for any exterior. 

I don't know SW products (BM guy) and never used Duration. Except for last night as he gave me a few gallons and I tried it out in my basement. (wow, heavy)

Taking price out of the equation.

Opinions on Duration vs. Elastomeric on stucco?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

What color? Hows the surface?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Their 2 different products, not even comparable.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Their 2 different products, not even comparable.


That's why I'm asking.....

They have to be comparable to a certain degree.....they're both exterior wall products.

Gabe - I know you are a big fan and have lots of experience with elasto....so the reason for the post is I've been a go-to for elasto...is there reason to try something different as suggested?

Sorry, maybe I shouldn't have made it job spacific as I'm really just curious as it as a open ended question. With that said...white wall, going one white wall.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Duration. Given those two choices I would stick with what you have been using. If you are looking to move away from elastomeric any quality 100% acrylic latex would do a nice job. 

Jim


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Two coats of A-100. Sprayed and back rolled - works for me.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Why is elasto your go to and what elasto do you use? 

I don't apply elasto if it's not needed. IMO its a case by case and what the client wants. Out of all my exteriors last year I only painted about 4 in elasto. The rest was painted in a 100% acrylic. IMO Duration is over rated and over priced


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Sorry, maybe I shouldn't have made it job spacific as I'm really just curious as it as a open ended question. With that said...white wall, going one white wall.


As long as everything is in good shape, Duration would be the better choice. ( I cant believe I typed that :jester: ) If it were a darker color, Aura would be the best choice. The 100% acrylic colorants will hold their color better long term. Aura will also bridge hairline cracks, its not a substitute for Elastomeric by any means when Elasto would be the better choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Until Benjamin Moore's Exterior Select comes out there is nothing that we've used that is better than Duration. We use Duration almost exclusively for all of the trim painting we do on the beach houses on the Outer Banks. It is a heavy coating, no doubt, but it does provide a lot of protection for the surface and the color and gloss retention are very good.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

"go to"...right - should clarify scope of work. This is the only type of stucco exteriors I have done.

[URL="







[/URL]

This type of wall, using Decraflex. ICI product. (pretty sure it was called Decraflex)

Why? - because it bridges the cracks.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> As long as everything is in good shape, Duration would be the better choice. ( I cant believe I typed that :jester: ) If it were a darker color, Aura would be the best choice. The 100% acrylic colorants will hold their color better long term. Aura will also bridge hairline cracks, its not a substitute for Elastomeric by any means when Elasto would be the better choice. :thumbsup:


It's ok NC. :jester: At heart I'm on your team. I've been a big fan of BM and Aura. (just got my statement and I spent just over $4400 on Aura alone in the last 6 months)

I'm lobbing some stuff out there questioning and experimenting.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Why is elasto your go to and what elasto do you use?
> 
> I don't apply elasto if it's not needed. IMO its a case by case and what the client wants. Out of all my exteriors last year I only painted about 4 in elasto. The rest was painted in a 100% acrylic. IMO Duration is over rated and over priced



What would you define "as needed"?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

DecraFlex is a great product. Its a hybrid elasto, SW comparable product would be Loxon, not Duration. 

If needed meaning if
Hairline cracks all over the surface, that's the main reason. But I would also bring into factor if it the surface is or isn't compatible.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> Two coats of A-100. Sprayed and back rolled - works for me.



Best workhorse exterior, and the right price for any job.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> DecraFlex is a great product. Its a hybrid elasto, SW comparable product would be Loxon, not Duration.
> 
> If needed meaning if
> Hairline cracks all over the surface, that's the main reason. But I would also bring into factor if it the surface is or isn't compatible.



What type of stucco would make an elastomeric incompatible? (if I read that right?) 

As mentioned, I'm getting to know SW products. I 'thought' Loxon was more of a conditioner/sealer. (from reading some old threads only)

I'm assuming Loxon is lighter in body than an elastomeric? 

Part of this that I haven't mentioned is I have a little 395 and I'm sure an elasto would kill it pumping its little heart out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Best workhorse exterior, and the right price for any job.


My head is swimming with SW products!

Just read the specs on that from the SW site and I quote:

"Performs in temperatures as low as 35 F so residential and commercial contractors can apply it with confidence in cold, damp conditions."

Really?....that makes it an interesting product for Canada?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Part of this that I haven't mentioned is I have a little 395 and I'm sure an elasto would kill it pumping its little heart out.


How are you pumping the decraflex? 



Paint and Hammer said:


> As mentioned, I'm getting to know SW products. I 'thought' Loxon was more of a conditioner/sealer. (from reading some old threads only)
> 
> I'm assuming Loxon is lighter in body than an elastomeric?


Loxon is a hybrid elasto, its heavy body, like decraflec. 



Paint and Hammer said:


> What type of stucco would make an elastomeric incompatible? (if I read that right?)


Its more the structure than the stucco, mainly checking for areas for moisture intrusion, weepscreed metal in place, big structural cracks, etc.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I rolled the decraflex. The spray comment is speculation on future work. These houses I put them on were 1300 sqft 1.5 stories. Me and one guy could roll one in a day. 

Ah....hear you on 'structure'.

I'm taking off for the long weekend now (no BB at the cabin )...thanks for the info!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'm taking off for the long weekend now (no BB at the cabin )...thanks for the info!


I forgot about "family day"....we have nothing like that in the US


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Duration is actually a really resilient exterior paint. If just dries so fast that you need extender or you will break your wrist working with it all day.

I applied 100s of gallons the year after it was released. Both A-100 and super paint fade really fast here, but we get lots of sunshine.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Duration is actually a really resilient exterior paint. If just dries so fast that you need extender or you will break your wrist working with it all day.
> 
> I applied 100s of gallons the year after it was released. Both A-100 and super paint fade really fast here, but we get lots of sunshine.


Pretty sunny here! 90% Super Paint/10% Duration.No problems that I'm aware of:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I never had a problem with it either, but started getting calls from clients with 3 year old paint jobs. Colors are fading really bad especially pastels and deep bases. 

I have several big summer rentals that I do maintenance to get the rusty nail heads and wash once a year that I can't touch up because of how bad the fading is.

The store manager at the beach is well aware of it, and he told me he has seen a lot of customers complaining. Maybe we were getting different SP and A100.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I stand by Duration. I have 50 gallons (untinted) sitting in my garage right now. There was a sale a while back were all paint was 40% off. That beats the few dollar max decrease that the stores are able to give contractors.


----------

